# Real-time, face-to-face video therapy to troops



## ArcticWolf (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all

Found this *Michael  Aharoni, Ph.D.* on LinkedIn. He claims they can help troops, so I thought I'd add this on here, in case someone wants to try it out:

http://www.AccessToTherapy.com

It's a real-time, face-to-face video therapy to troops who are struggling with  PTSD, depression, anger, familiy issues, etc.

Respect to all. sal;


----------

